# Papaya



## Nobody (Jun 29, 2011)

Is papaya good for Sulcata tortoises?If yes,what benefits do they get from it?
Thanks.


----------



## HLogic (Jun 29, 2011)

Papaya is high in calcium but I would not suggest it as a regular part of a grazing tortoise's diet. Perhaps as a treat every week or two, a small amount (a piece the size of the tortoise's head), could be offered.


----------

